# my dog wont stop itching



## iheartmygoldens (May 12, 2013)

Hi i own a 1 year old Golden retriever, and she has been constantly itching and we have not a clue why. She has no flees at all on her so we aren't to sure what is making her so itchy. She is also losing a lot of fur and her fur feels very dry. We have noticed that she seems to have either dry skin or like dandruff if dogs get that or not, not sure. So if any one can help it would be much appreciated   thanks


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

We just went through the same thing with our 8month old boy. He had sarcoptic mange which are mites not visible to the human eye. A skin scraping at the vet is needed. It is definitely worth checking out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

yep...sounds like a trip to the vet to find out the cause...


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Has your Golden been receiving more then one vaccine at one time? 

An over load of vaccines can cause severe itching and allergies. One vaccine, wait at least a month before the next vaccine. Do not let your vet give a multi vaccine, very hard on the immune system. One only at a time. Then wait 4 weeks or longer for another one.

And remember, each vaccine protects for life. Over vaccination can cause a life time of itching, allergies, disease and cancer.

Have your Golden have a thyroid blood test. 

My Golden itched out of control, had the thyroid blood test. She was Hypothyroid. She takes the thyroid hormone, inexpensive pill daily for the rest of her life. Stopped the severe itching in about 2 days. No itching now. She had a yeast smell also caused from low thyroid and after a bath, that yeast smell is gone too.

The vet thinks the low thyroid was caused by either over-vaccination, or by Frontline Plus Flea Tick Pesticide, both hurts the thyroid function. Also pesticides herbicides used in your yard and cleaning chemicals can hurt the thyroid. 

Also, many dogs, especially Goldens are allergic to wheat, corn, soy based commercial dog foods. Common side effect is itching, gas, very smelly poop.

We switched to Sweet Potato based dry and can dog foods, as most dogs and cats are not allergic to sweet potatoes. What a difference, no more gas, and poop not so smelly. 

Go to a Holistic Vet, they are the most helpful for preventative care, itching, allergies, nutrition, etc.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I went through something similar when I changed Billy from Innova Evo to Innova. He also went through a bout of grass allergy.

I switched him to a grain free food recently because of the Innova recall and there has been a marked difference in his coat, after only one bag. If all the tests come back normal and you have ruled out allergies, might want to do some research to see if a grain free food might work.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy was going through the same thing. My vet had me add a fish oil supplement to his food once a day. He said it would take a month or so to see if there was any effect, but I noticed that he'd stopped scratching so much within a week. Its been a couple of months now, and he seems to be doing great.


----------



## rzmitch (May 5, 2013)

What is the fish oil supplement and how do you add it? how much daily? etc...thanks!


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

It's Welactin in liquid form. It comes with a small measuring cup which I fill and mix into his food once a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been using the USBones.com Alaska Naturals FISH OIL in a pump bottle. 

Very easy and convenient. Keep in the fridge so it stays fresh, put two pumps in the food every day. Great results, great coat and great for health, anti itching, etc.

Copy of info be low














*Alaska Naturals* is your source for natural, USA-made, chemical-free salmon oil pet products. A quality-assurance team is involved from the source to the shelf using sophisticated processes and genuine concern for producing the very-best pet supplements and snacks.  
 Enhance your pet’s health and well-being by simply adding a measured amount of Alaska Naturals Wild Alaska Salmon Oil to your pet’s food each day, per package instructions.


Go to US Dog Bones, Dog Chews, and Dog Treats click on Supplements tab, then click on Alaska Naturals or go be low directly to the page


http://www.usbones.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=R&Screen=PROD&Category_Code=ALASKANATURALS-D&Product_Code=900151


USBones.com donates 25% of every sale to your favorite rescue And USBones.com just open a large pet rescue center. They have Dog Trick Shows and Dog Trick Training to raise money for their rescue. Very nice people and are using their US made and US sourced pet products to help save and rescue so many unwanted pets including unwanted Goldens. 



I have been buying all our pet products from USBones.com for several years now. I want to support only those that support the USA for both jobs and products and high quality natural products for my pets.


Most all pet companies buy and source everything from china, which means no jobs for americans and bad quality pet foods from china.


USBones.com also offers Rescue and Shelter fundraising, where you can buy their dog and cat food, treats, chewies, bones, supplements, etc and resell to raise money for your local rescue.

So I was thrilled to find that USBones.com does it all in the US and supports rescues too, and now started their own big rescue on June 1, 2013. So their a Win Win in every way.


Hope that helps




​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

iheartmygoldens said:


> Hi i own a 1 year old Golden retriever, and she has been constantly itching and we have not a clue why. She has no flees at all on her so we aren't to sure what is making her so itchy. She is also losing a lot of fur and her fur feels very dry. We have noticed that she seems to have either dry skin or like dandruff if dogs get that or not, not sure. So if any one can help it would be much appreciated   thanks


Try adding a good coconut and fish oil like Nordic Natural, and maybe try outTemeril P /or Simplicef if your vet finds either infection or signs of allergy. Douxo makes an array of great products for itchy dogs as well. Make sure to groom out her undercoat well, and try to bathe and blow dry her with a good stron doggie blow dryer every ten days to two weeks.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think a trip to the vet is in order if you have not done so already. Adding fish oil to the diet is a good idea.

Goldendancer, you are making some outrageous claims about one vaccine lasting a life time and that vaccinations or Frontline Plus caused your dog's hypothyroidism. 
Do you have anything to back that up?

Giving out false information can do more harm than good.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> I think a trip to the vet is in order if you have not done so already. Adding fish oil to the diet is a good idea.
> 
> Goldendancer, you are making some outrageous claims about one vaccine lasting a life time and that vaccinations or Frontline Plus caused your dog's hypothyroidism.
> Do you have anything to back that up?
> ...


Thank you for calling this out since it might cause someone much heartache to rely on these untrue and undocumented assertions.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Luke has the same thing going on -- he's three. They have looked at his skin, had him on prednisone (hate!), tried antibiotics, checked his thyroid -- did the full panel where they sent it away, put him on a hydrolyzed protein hypoallergenic food and he's taking AllerG-3 fish oil. He's been wearing boots (Muttluks all weather) when in the house for about six months now because when he scratches it breaks the skin even though his toenails stay worn down from four to five miles of walking a day.

I brush him daily with an undercoat rake and then a slicker brush. Thank goodness hot spots are not a problem.

I have noticed the dandruff thing in the last couple of months.

So far, nothing is providing relief from the itching. It isn't horrible yet, but I hate he itches daily quite often. It can't be comfortable for him.


----------



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

My 8 month old golden has terrible dandruff. She had a terrible open sore rash all over her body which I treated by bathing her in apple cider vinegar. It has helped the rash tremendously and her rash is nearly gone, but now she has dandruff terrible along her back. Her hair also seems pretty thin on her back. I'm not sure if the apple cider vinegar is causing the dandruff or if she has something else going on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

*Itching Skin*

Regarding the dandruff, I know some said dandruff shampoo was helpful.

But others with Goldens found the root of the problem was the diet. Had to find a Holistic Veterinarian which helped them find a diet that would help the skin.

The problem with itching, it can be caused by allergic reaction to wheat, corn or soy based foods. All commercial pet foods use GMO wheat, corn and soy, and they use what can not be sold for human food. The pet food commercial companies get the free moldy unsellable for human consumption, to use in Big Commercial Pet Foods, because it is FREE ingredients picked up by the truck load from wheat, corn and soy manufacturers. This helps big with big profits in pet food, by using free wheat corn and soy. 

My Golden had this problem with itching skin, thinning hair, and she had constant diarrhea and gas, from big commercial pet food.

When we switched to sweet potato based pet foods, like California Natural can and dry from US Dog Bones, Dog Chews, and Dog Treats, the itching stopped in a few days, diarrhea stopped and the gas stopped. 

I also cook and cool sweet potato slices for treats, and dry big slices of sweet potatos for chewies in a cheap food dehydrator. She also eats fresh apple slices, banana slices, frozen thawed green beans and green peas. ( do not use canned veggies, too much salt in cans will cause diarrhea) 

No more itching.

You may have to find healthier foods, and find out which ones your Golden can eat.

Many dogs and cats can eat sweet potato based pet food, but cannot eat wheat corn or soy based foods.

US Dog Bones, Dog Chews, and Dog Treats has a big selection of natural pet foods to try made in the USA with USA sourced ingredients.

Just an idea. Hope this helps.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Another thing that causes extreme itching. Over vaccination. Has your vet been vaccinating your dog every year or many times a year? If yes, this could be the cause. 
Remember, one vaccination for each cause, will protect your dog for their lifetime.

And do not vaccinate several vaccines at one time, ever.

When vaccinating, do one vaccine, wait a month or longer, before doing the next one. 

Then they will never need another vaccine again. 

If your vet is pushing vaccines. Fire your vet. Lots of vets out there. Find a good one.

The so called law for Rabies Vaccine are because the manufacturer owners bribing the government to make it a law for profit to sell lots of rabies vaccines, for profit, not for protection. Your dog or cat only needs one rabies vaccine for protection for life.

Over vaccinating hurts the immune system, which can cause out of control itching, disease, illness and cancer. Conventional vets will not tell you this, as this is profit for them from vaccines, to treating the illness and disease the vaccine causes.

Best to find a Holistic Veterinarian to get the help you need.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

One thing you might want to test for the dandruff is ichthyosis, sorry if I mangled the spelling.

Shows up as dandruff.


https://purinaproclub.com/Dog/Resou...g/Health/82277930-64c1-4920-9508-674af73746f5





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamerad (Aug 3, 2013)

My now 9 month old Golden Retriever is going through the same thing. She had rashes to scabs, once I begged her with Micro-tek shampoo, it seemed to help but now her skin is dry and that's creating dandruff  and thin hair also, and she is so smelly within the next day of her bath. Let me know if you find out ANYTHING with your Golden. We are desperate.

P.s. I feed my Bella Nutri-Source, chicken and rice large puppy breed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnaJack (May 5, 2012)

My vet gave me an omega 3 shampoo to use for my AnnaBelle along with her tri-omega that I give her. It really does make a difference. The tri-omega helps with allergens that she picks up on her coat from outside and the shampoo really does wonders in the winter when she seems especially dry. Good luck!


----------



## Dreamerad (Aug 3, 2013)

HELP!!!?
9 month old Golden Retriever.
They told me it was her food, so we changed it, three times! She is now eating Nutri-Source large puppy breed.
They told me it was her shampoo, so we changed it from Tropiclean to Micro-tek.
They told me it was the lack of brushing her, but her hair is soo thin, nothing but flakes come to surface. 
And she is soo smelly within the second day of her bath. We are desperate. 

Any similar stories before we take her back to the vet??? Please!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

It can also be something in the environment such as a plant or weed. My last golden had terrible reactions to things like this. I used to put oats into a stocking, wet it and dab the oat milk on the exposed itchy skin. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dreamerad said:


> HELP!!!?
> 9 month old Golden Retriever.
> They told me it was her food, so we changed it, three times! She is now eating Nutri-Source large puppy breed.
> They told me it was her shampoo, so we changed it from Tropiclean to Micro-tek.
> ...


Try some of the recommendations posted by other forum members above. You may also try mixing 1 tablespoon of _organic Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV - a popular brand is Braggs, but it MUST be *organic with "the mother" which is the nutrient-rich sediment in the bottle; just shake before using*) _into her food each time you feed her. And, fill a spray bottle with 1/2 ACV and 1/2 distilled or filtered water, and spray the affected areas and fur, and massage it in.

*NOTE: IMPORTANT!* Do NOT spray the ACV on any areas of the dog's skin that are open/weeping/oozing/sore. If there are areas on her skin that are like this, you must go to your vet and get antibiotics to first cure these areas. Then, after they're cured, you can use the ACV as a preventative.


----------



## Dreamerad (Aug 3, 2013)

As soon as I read your post, my husband ran to the store to buy it! We made an appointment with her vet for tomorrow just to be on the safe side if she may need antibiotics and may not know it. Poor baby seems miserable and so are we  hope this helps a lot and thank you for replying!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Your pet food has rice, and some dogs can't eat grains without itching. 

Try a sweet potato based food. I switched to california natural herring and sweet potato both dry and canned from USBones.com USBones.com has a great selection of dog and cat foods, treats, chewies, bones, supplements, natural and holistic brands made and sourced in the USA. Of all the pet foods I tried, California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato, has given the best results.

I supplement with cooked cooled sweet potato slices, banana slices, apple slices for treats. I also sometimes add frozen or fresh green peas or green beans to the food and for better absorption put green beans or green beans in a blender then pour in food. (No canned veggies, salt in canned veggies will cause diarrhea) 

I also add the USBones.com NuPro Silver dog supplement powder with seaweed, ground flax, vitamins, etc, and add the USBones.com natural salmon oil, three pumps of salmon oil in the food. 

My Golden now has a thick plush show coat even for her old age, and looks much younger than her age.

My Golden got that strong yeasty smell with low thyroid. So have thyroid levels checked. Once on thyroid pill and bath and white vinegar rinse, the smell did not come back.

Go to a Holistic Veterinarian. I had a dog walking friend whose Irish Setter had similar problems like you describe, she drove an hour to a Holistic Vet, and that vet solved these problems, that the conventional vet could not. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

Lacie was constantly scratching, which would give her a ton of matts. She always looked so uncomfortable. We put her on a totally grain free diet (Merrick Grain Free Chicken and Sweet Potato) and we started to give her three capsules of fish oil, rich in omega 3, three times a day. She still itches but it has cut down tremendously. I think a trip to the vet is in order. Also, someone in a previous post cautioned about over vaccinating your dog and spacing out the shots when multiple shots need to be given. That is excellent advice. I never knew the dangers of over vaccination /frequency issues until I did some serious research on it. Even topical products like monthly flea and tick ointments can play hell with our dogs' nervous systems. All this cancer that is becoming too common in goldens must be coming from somewhere.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

*Allergies, and chronic itching*, by Dr Andrew Jones DVM
------------------------------

Super frustrating for both you and your pet.

Typically your conventional veterinary options are limited (such as give steroids and all their side effects and future health problems caused by steroids)

I always encourage you to seek out natural options- such as Essential Fatty Acids, Antioxidants, Probiotics. Every serious and effective holistic option can be found in my new videos on allergies, inhalant allergy and food allergies.

Here is one you may not be aware of:

-------------------------------------------
*Brown Seaweed BETTER than a steroid*
-------------------------------------------

Atopic dermatitis is a multifactorial, chronic relapsing, inflammatory disease, characterized by inflamed skin, chronic itching, secondary skin changes and skin infections.

This usually leads to an “itch-scratch” cycle ....chronic scratching, secondary skin changes, MORE scratching.

Currently there are an impressive proliferation of more than 80 clinical studies focusing on topical treatments in atopic dermatitis led to growing expectations for better therapies.

This is one study particularly applicable to our pets- a topical remedy isolated from Brown Seaweed.

P.S. This is very promising, and I intend on keeping you posted. The fact that a natural topical product from seaweed works better than an potent steroid is HUGE.

You do though NEED to have your bases covered, and be nutritionally priming your pet`s skin to be LESS reactive. Less or no vaccines is better for the skin.

that can LESSEN the itch. 



article on TheOnlineVet.com to read entire article or search


Dr Andrew Jones DVM Veterinarian



Hope this helps.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

I cant emphasize how much probiotics helped Trixie, not yougurt but the capsules. Her skin was terrible for years. She had a history of yeast infections, thin hair and her back was so flakey it looked like a snow storm whenever we rubbed her. Always itchy and at times looked like the pictures posted. I cant say for sure it was the probiotics that helped being they are for digestive health but I really believe by helping her internally it helped her skin problems. The last few months she was with me her coat was the longest and thickest it had ever been and the vet said her skin looked much better than most other dogs he sees. You have to give to them a few weeks to see the full benefit.
Hope your furbaby gets some relief soon.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh yea, the spot showing on her leg wasnt skin related. Licked herself from raw from nerve damage. Thought maybe I should explain that one.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

aundy28570 said:


> I cant emphasize how much probiotics helped Trixie, not yougurt but the capsules. Her skin was terrible for years. She had a history of yeast infections, thin hair and her back was so flakey it looked like a snow storm whenever we rubbed her. Always itchy and at times looked like the pictures posted. I cant say for sure it was the probiotics that helped being they are for digestive health but I really believe by helping her internally it helped her skin problems. The last few months she was with me her coat was the longest and thickest it had ever been and the vet said her skin looked much better than most other dogs he sees. You have to give to them a few weeks to see the full benefit.
> Hope your furbaby gets some relief soon.


Was she diagnosed with icthyosis?
To the OP, You describe some symptoms of this, especially the snowstorm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Lots of good advice here, but whatever you try, you can also add the supplement Biotin to you pups kibble. This supplement is for skin and coat. It won't be a quick fix, but will help in the long run along with any other treatment you use.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hazel used to have itchy feet, and acupuncture seemed to help a bit. We did get some relief from food changes, and that was a lot of trial and error.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

